# Following on from Intro.. Pic heavy



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Following on from my intro and request for older pictures, these are just a handful, it's hard to know which to pick! I worked on several projects are one time as I was blessed with a whole mouse room with space enough for hundreds =D We worked on bettering a PEW line and in the process we bred Satins. Had Siemese from a lovely forum member here. Doves and Silvers. Black tans. And a mystery line of PEWs with feint tan markings. As well as lot's of surprises thrown in on the way. More than anything, we strived for healthy and happy mice, breeding with only the friendliest as although some were show lines, they were always bred foremost as pets. I'm glad to say that quite a few forum members here had babies of ours so the lines were carried on along the way


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

And a couple more for good measure.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, Onyx; great photos - the tan is beautiful! I love the photo of the little pinkie with his/her leg on mum  The siamese are lovely too - I had never seen a siamese mouse before finding this forum. They are very striking.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They sure are and, maybe coincidence, but I found them to be the most fun and lively


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love to have a siamese one day. Can you get them with black eyes too? Sorry, I'm very new to the genetics side of mice and colour variations!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Yes, you can get them with both pink and black eyes. If I remember right, thinking back a few years now, it's harder to find the black eyed ones, though


----------

